# 89 Max won't start - fuel pump relay??



## redbaron58p (Feb 20, 2006)

My 89 Maxima won't start normally all of the sudden. It turns over and kind of fires, but wont stay running. However, if I coast a bit and pop the clutch it starts every time.

I recently replaced the battery and starter, so they are fine. What I want to know (and the shop book does not show) is where is the fuel pump relay? I can hear the pump run for a few seconds when I turn on the key, and feel it running for a minute, but it seems to shut off when I turn the key to start accorting to my voltage tester...

I've tried all the relay's under the hood and the ones next to the fuse box. Whats the best way to make the pump stay on manually to test my theory?

Very weird and frustrating problem since I have to always park on a hill now...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the fuel pump relay is located in the back of the trunk, just inside the liner behind (in front of) the rear bumper. pull off the trim panel between the tail lights and you'll see it there, along with the trunk release stuff. IIRC, the fuel pump relay has blue shield on the wires going to it. I know it does when you get to the pump itself, but I forget about the relay..

Anyway, it's supposed to do that from what I remember. when you turn the key to on, it runs about 5-10 seconds to pressurize the system. it then shuts off until the engine is cranked. If you remove the distributor and start turning it by hand, every time the ECU fires an injector, the pump will run a few more seconds. (of course, don't pull the distributor unless you mark it before taking it out and know how to put it back in!)

good luck. stuff like this is very frustrating.


----------

